# Help choosing Receiver - Rookie Theater Room



## HoosierMizuno (Jan 21, 2014)

First....thanks to all those that know their stuff and take the time to answer these basic questions!

I posted earlier with questions on setting up my entertainment room w/ projector. I call it entertainment because its an open basement so not dedicated theater room. I've finally got all the wires pulled through the walls and am beginning to buy speakers. This is all new to me, and on a tight budget. I also don't want to spend too much getting high quality stuff knowing that the acoustics of the open floor plan wouldn't benefit better speakers. Either way I need help choosing a receiver. I've been doing a lot of reading, but new to what they offer, so have a few questions and will take any recommendations. 

Speakers will be Polk 255C-RT (center), Polk 265RT (Left and right), Polk RC85i (Rear left & right), and Bic Acoustech PL-200(sub)

Few questions and what I'm looking for in receiver. Budget $300 - (this is not msrp but i will buy used, refurbished, on sale, ebay, etc.) I realize this is low for most on here, but trying keep costs low. 

Is there anyway to have receiver playing video through the projector but at the same time play music either through built in wireless Pandora, Bluetooth or another input without needing to run separate hdmi straight to projector or splitters. Can receivers handle this? Just curious as like to have projector on either with gaming system or tv while at same time listening to music. 

Think I want Bluetooth ability. Like to play music through phone and Pandora. Wireless would also be nice. Haven't used Airplay and only have ipad but don't really use iTunes. Mainly use Spotify and Pandora. 

4k passthrough isn't a must. Figure by the time its needed I'll be ready to upgrade anyways. Don't know much about video upconverting. is this noticeable or needed. Again, I'll have projector with 105"+ screen. 

I'll only have 5.1 setup. Won't need extra zone, unless i could use the extra zone in some way to keep video separate from audio as I mentioned earlier. Highly doubt that I'll ever upgrade and add two additional speakers

Only plan to have projector hooked up, but I could see one day running additional HDMI out to tv behind bar. This isn't a must but additional HDMI out would be a plus. Also if I did have two outs, can you broadcast the same feed. I'll need HDMI for Cable box, Blu-Ray, PS4, Projector. Think thats all I'll need.



Any answers, suggestions, thoughts, or tips. need all the help I can get. I figured for my limited needs that I could get decent receiver within budget.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi Hoosier,
Welcome to HTS :wave:

I sell and install home theater for a living and in this price range I recommend the PIONEER VSX 1123..

It has a great list of features incl Airplay, Pandora, Internet radio etc... zone 2 HDMI out as well and plenty of power and I think will be the most you can get at this price level...

I use those Polk speakers in alot of installs as well and they sound really good with the right receiver...

As far as playing music and watching a TV show or game, there's really only 1 way to do this and that as you mentioned is running a second HDMI to the projector...
If you want more than 1 source for HDMI 2 ie... TV and PS3 youll need to do some HDMI splitting , which is doable, just need a little extra equipment...


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

By the way - the PS4 is also a really good bluray player


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

RTS100x5 said:


> By the way - the PS4 is also a really good bluray player


When it shows cover art it will be a good Blu-ray player. Sorry but that just drives me nuts!


----------



## TomFord (Jul 15, 2014)

I typed a couple paragraphs which got blocked because I don't have 5 post & put a link name 
Tryan it again below is authorized dealer of KEF, Marantz, Focal, Denon, Onkyo, etc
Accessories 4 less (one word) is where I got my KEF Q700 & Q600. The Q700 was new but the Q600 was listed as cosmetic imperfections. Some say factory refurbished. Learned that they are samples sales reps had or simply open box
returns. Was astonished to learn 99% of all HT equipment is returned in the U.S. For them to list an item it has to be operating as new & be a 9 of 10 cosmetically. Really examined my Q600 & can't find a single blemish. 
Was wanting to add another AVR instead of an amp but learned I can't have 2 AVR'S (please correct me if this is wrong) during my research I was astonished in the prices of the Denon AVR they have. You can get a 5.1 or 7.1 channel AVR with Auddessy silver that has the MultiEQ XT for under 250. 
If I would of purchased my KEF through anyone aside from them or KEF direct my warranty would have been 1 year, but since they are an authorized representative I have a 5 year warranty
If you don't like what they send you have 45 days to return it. 
Don't like giving out there name because they have a few more KEF speakers I need but wished I had someone tell me when I was starting this, so in turn due to the way I was raised & it being the right thing, I gotta tell you. Just take it easy on the KEF speakers huh? =)

Enjoy the prices, a salesmen can spin it any of the hundreds of ways they do, yet can't spin that you won't find better prices anywhere (that I've seen) on the net & it's not even close. Tell Mark the guy who waited on the KEF Q600 sent you. Maybe I'll get some free shipping on my next order or something


----------



## HoosierMizuno (Jan 21, 2014)

RTS100x5 said:


> Hi Hoosier,
> Welcome to HTS :wave:
> 
> I sell and install home theater for a living and in this price range I recommend the PIONEER VSX 1123..
> ...


Thanks for the advice. the Pioneer is now at the top of my list. Looks to be exactly what I'm looking for. I didn't realize how much receivers affect the quality of sound. I always just figured it was the speakers that mattered. 

Any advice on how I can go about setting up my system to be able to watch tv while having music playing over speakers. What equipment would I need. How should I go about this. 

Good to hear the PS4 is a good replacement for Blu-ray. Didn't really want to feel like I needed to buy a blu-ray player also. 

Thanks for all the help


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

So to have music playing while watching TV or PS4 you'll need this ...

http://www.amazon.com/Kinivo-501BN-Premium-wireless-adapter/dp/B0049SCB2Y/ref=sr_1_4?s=audio-video-accessories&ie=UTF8&qid=1410787292&sr=1-4&keywords=hdmi+switch

VIDEO - Hook up Cable, PS4 to this switch with HDMI .The output of the switch will feed the video you want to watch to the projector..
AUDIO - Next from the Cable box, PS4 > use Toslink/optical or Coax digital cable / or Analog red/white if necessary to the new receiver for the audio you want to hear playing.... :T


----------



## HoosierMizuno (Jan 21, 2014)

I want to run this option by you guys for keeping audio and video separate. 

I was told by Best Buy employee to run HDMI from Cable Box directly to Projector. I should then run HDMI from second HDMI port on projector to receiver. This will allow me to watch just video and play audio through which other method, or it will use both hdmi cables is I'd like to watch cable with its accompanying audio. 

does this sound correct. i realize this won't do me any good if using ps4 and wanting separate audio, but cable with other audio feed is mainly what i want. i've also heard the ps4 doesn't do 5.1 surround if using optical to receiver. 

I've heard the other method of running


----------



## HoosierMizuno (Jan 21, 2014)

I'll most likely buy the receiver this week. I'm somewhat leaning away from wireless and bluetooth, and don't even think i'll need the 4k upscaling as thats few years away and will have projector anyways. 

i'll have hard wired internet connection. since receivers come with pandora i doubt i'll need the bluetooth. can you use the free subscription of pandora through receivers? just curious. 

thoughts on the Denon avr-x1000 vs the pioneer? any other recommendations before i buy.


----------



## XEagleDriver (Apr 15, 2010)

*Don't give up on Bluetooth!*



HoosierMizuno said:


> I'll most likely buy the receiver this week. I'm somewhat *leaning away from* wireless and *bluetooth *. . .


*Don't give up on Bluetooth*, it is only a *$30 device* away.
I am using three of them on different systems around the house and it is very convienent to be able to select/play music from our tablets using various sources including and beyond Pandora. :T

Cheers,
XEagleDriver


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

HoosierMizuno said:


> I'll most likely buy the receiver this week. I'm somewhat leaning away from wireless and bluetooth, and don't even think i'll need the 4k upscaling as thats few years away and will have projector anyways.
> 
> i'll have hard wired internet connection. since receivers come with pandora i doubt i'll need the bluetooth. can you use the free subscription of pandora through receivers? just curious.
> 
> thoughts on the Denon avr-x1000 vs the pioneer? any other recommendations before i buy.


I also sell DENON receivers... they are an excellent choice ...

Do you use iPhone ?? If so you can get a receiver with AIRPLAY and skip Bluetooth all together...


----------



## HoosierMizuno (Jan 21, 2014)

Think i've narrowed down by decision. Which would you recommend?

Denon e400 $248 refurbished 
PIONEER VSX 1123 $320 

I don't have iPhone but wife does. Also has an ipad. 

Question w Airplay, do you have to play songs that you have stored in iTunes...meaning do you have to buy the songs you listen to? Would much prefer to listen to Pandora or Internet radio if thats the case.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Being that the feature list is about the same , My recommendation would be the Pioneer. I'm just very wary of refurbished items... On that note be sure to get the Pioneer from a certified dealer for warranty purposes... though Ive never had to return anything to Amazon.... 

With airplay - anything you play on iphone or ipad will play via AIRPLAY incl Pandora ...


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

HoosierMizuno said:


> Think i've narrowed down by decision. Which would you recommend? Denon e400 $248 refurbished PIONEER VSX 1123 $320 I don't have iPhone but wife does. Also has an ipad. Question w Airplay, do you have to play songs that you have stored in iTunes...meaning do you have to buy the songs you listen to? Would much prefer to listen to Pandora or Internet radio if thats the case.


 I like the pioneer myself. With AirPlay,you can stream out of your phone/iPad with the music that's in them, or pandora, or with apples remote app to can stream from a PC.


----------



## HoosierMizuno (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks didn't realize Airplay gave ability to stream anything from Iphone. Though it was just Itunes music. 

One more question - Denon has Audyssey that helps user set up for best sound. Does Pioneer have a equivalent. i dont trust that i'll simply be able to change settings to get best sound and like the idea of receiver helping with this process. 

I think next up i need to buy the HDMI splitter so that I can use optical audio cables so i can watch cable while listening to Pandora. 

I also need to buy a wireless transmitter for sub. Shouldn't have problem plugging into power source, but walls not wired for sub. Specific to this, any difference in quality of sound in sub when using wireless. I'm wiring couple speakers and could probably find a way to hardwire the sub if its recommended, just not exactly sure on sub location yet.


----------



## HoosierMizuno (Jan 21, 2014)

Usually I feel like I can do enough research on a purchase and figure out what I need along with best prices and get something I feel good about. Seems receivers are all over the board. There are a ton, and the more i read, the less sure I am on which to buy. 

Any opinions between the 4. Seem fairly similar in price, 10 bucks difference on Amazon

*pioneer 1123 vs Pioneer VSX-824 vs Denon AVR-S700W vs Yamaha RX-V675 *(I mention the Pioneer 1123 as earlier suggested, but any reason with 5.1 setup i shouldn't just go with the 1023 version? what would I be losing out on going with slightly earlier model)

I realize that when it comes down to it as long as I'm buying quality brand in this price range i probably can't go wrong. I'm just the type to try to eliminate the buyers remorse when making larger purchase.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yep. You can even AirPlay audio from YouTube out of the iPhone/iPad. 
Yes pioneer does have an equivalent. It is called mcacc. In short, same idea. Autosetup/measurement/auto eq. I have it in a 1019 ahk. Works well, and is adjustable, and has preset capability. 
From my understanding, BB's rocket fish wireless kit is pretty good. Peter loeser posted his findings. What I took away was a clean line of sight affects it's connection ability. He said it didn't seem to affect SQ. Seems like it was 50 bucks?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

You are right. In this price range you won't go wrong, but some interface features may be better than others. Yamaha AVRs are held in fairly good regard. Fwiw, I don't like mine. It was in an entry level price range. ($400). My experience with denon is not huge, but I do have much respect for them, and and they use audyssey which for me worked better than mcacc. I still like the way it sounds though. A lot. 
Here's a little bit of homework,lol. http://www.audioholics.com/av-receiver-reviews/2013-pioneer-vsx-xx23
Just a quick peek, but with the pioneers you listed, i found a few reasons to go for the 1123. One very simple, but worth while thing is a switch from spring clips to binding posts. Ever tried stuffing 12awg wire in a spring clip. Slam you head in a door. Same thing.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah on the receivers there are so many fine points to mull over that it's easy to get lost in the details.... On that note Im very confidant in the Pioneer 1123 as Ive sold quite a few of those and they sound great and have a great list of features...

With the subwoofer its quite easy to tuck a RG6 coax cable down by the base board ... or in the case where you dont have tools to terminate a DIY cable... a long RCA cable could be done in the same manner....

Ive heard the DAYTON wireless sub setup and it seemed to work ok ... Just an expense I think you can avoid easily...

http://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-sub-link-xr-24-ghz-wireless-audio-transmitter-receiver-system-for-subwoofers--300-580


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

+1 RTS
I've used this-6/59 for sub cable. It's cheap, and if you don't have the tools, have a local A/V or car audio shop terminate the ends. Should also be cheap. I may have enough extra to send you what you need. I also have many cables tucked under my base trim.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I as well, do not like the YAMAHA line for this reason... Its very difficult to decipher what surround mode your in as they have their own surround mode NAMES in the window instead of just displaying "DOLBY PRO LOGIC II" or DTS NEO 6 CINEMA and the like.... very strange and totally frustrating....:scratch:


----------



## HoosierMizuno (Jan 21, 2014)

ok sounds like i might as well stick with the pioneer and know that its a great value even if its few more bucks than similar budget receiver. I'll start looking for deals and hopefully get an order in next day or two.

On to the sub quick and then i'll move my questions to another forum, but this wil be my first sub. i'm guessing they don't use standard speaker wire. If the wire isn't all that hard to get and make the proper connections, i'd like to try to hardwire. Problem is, can't really run the wire in wall before i know where the sub sounds best in the room. 

Thinking i should use enough wire for farthest location, connect the sub and do sub crawl, and then unconnect and run wire in wall to best location knowing that i'll have enough wire. 

Lastly, any issues with 14g speaker wire crossing 12-2 outlet wire at a 90 degree angle. running along inside of baseboard and then up inside of wall to speaker and may have to cross a wire for outlet. 

Thanks for all the help guys! Pioneer 1123 it is. Good chance I'll have couple questions when adjusting the settings, but ready to get this project moving.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Subs typically have a built in amp which requires a RCA connection... If as we said you can terminate your own wires with the proper tools then running a length of COAX RG6 is the way to go.... otherwise just buy a lenght of premade RCA cable that will reach the location of your sub from where your Pioneer receiver is going to be....

You can do the wireless DAYTON subwoofwer transmitter product but its like $70 

Here are some quality subwoofer cables in length if you dont want to make your own...

http://www.monoprice.com/Category?
c_id=102&cp_id=10236&cs_id=1023603

There shouldn't be any issues crossing the path of an AC outlet with speaker wire...very rare


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

One way to help the sub thing might be to put in wall plates where the AVR is, and wall plates in each corner with cable going to each. Then from there U can connect to the sub. Also, if you go multiple subs in the future (don't shake your head lol), your wired.


----------



## HoosierMizuno (Jan 21, 2014)

good deal? http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Shop/Specials/VSX-1123-K+REFURBISHED
yes its refurbished but i've bought lot of things refurbished and never had issues. if its a definite NO with receivers let me know and i'll look elsewhere, just hard to pass up price.


----------



## HoosierMizuno (Jan 21, 2014)

willis7469 said:


> One way to help the sub thing might be to put in wall plates where the AVR is, and wall plates in each corner with cable going to each. Then from there U can connect to the sub. Also, if you go multiple subs in the future (don't shake your head lol), your wired.


excellent point, even though i can't imagine another sub lol....


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

willis7469 said:


> One way to help the sub thing might be to put in wall plates where the AVR is, and wall plates in each corner with cable going to each. Then from there U can connect to the sub. Also, if you go multiple subs in the future (don't shake your head lol), your wired.


I don't think retro wiring is an option ... he has a gable ceiling... most of those walls are probably inaccessible for wiring... I could be wrong...


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

HoosierMizuno said:


> good deal? http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Shop/Specials/VSX-1123-K+REFURBISHED
> yes its refurbished but i've bought lot of things refurbished and never had issues. if its a definite NO with receivers let me know and i'll look elsewhere, just hard to pass up price.


If it were me , I'd go with brand new for $50 more from AMAZON. Pioneer will likely charge shipping and taxes which will probably be more than AMAZON anyways... AMAZON has free ground shipping.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

RTS100x5 said:


> I don't think retro wiring is an option ... he has a gable ceiling... most of those walls are probably inaccessible for wiring... I could be wrong...


 my bad. I thought for some reason he was in a basement. Unfinished? If not, that would be different. Lol


----------



## HoosierMizuno (Jan 21, 2014)

No you are correct. I am in a finished basement. I originally pulled electrical pull string through ceiling before drywall (builder wouldn't allow me to do own work so used string instead of actual wire in case builder caught me prewiring and tore everything out). 9ft ceilings, no gable ceiling. 

anyhow, all wire were pulled with one that is now stuck, so my option now is to remove baseboard and run in wall behind molding. 

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-have-theater-if-so-i-need-help-please-4.html

back to receivers...

need couple quick explanations on the pioneer 1123 or any receiver for that. When they say they are wireless capable, does this mean they still need to have ethernet plugged in and then can be controlled wireless, or can the receiver actually connect to network without need ethernet port jack nearby. Also, if bluetooth capable, does this still need a bluetooth adapter? i know these are probably common sense to a lot, but i've never been much of an audio guy and didn't grow up having a receiver in the house. 

planning to read everything over once i get the receiver out of box, but any simple tips or things i should do right away when setting this up that i might not think of.

Without starting new thread, what do most prefer in location of receiver. Do you put it on shelf eye level, or do you like it closer to the ground. i have options of either as i haven't built the shelving yet. I have about floor to ceiling 'cubby hole' 2ft deep and 4 ft wide. is this simply personal preference or is there a preferred look for entertainment/theater rooms?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

sorry i got totally cornfused with another post who has gable ceilings..... my bad


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

HoosierMizuno said:


> No you are correct. I am in a finished basement. I originally pulled electrical pull string through ceiling before drywall (builder wouldn't allow me to do own work so used string instead of actual wire in case builder caught me prewiring and tore everything out). 9ft ceilings, no gable ceiling.
> 
> anyhow, all wire were pulled with one that is now stuck, so my option now is to remove baseboard and run in wall behind molding.
> 
> ...


Good news Is that this receiver connects directly to your network... You can control it completely with your android or iphone app ( iControlAV2013) and this does not require any additional equipment... If for whatever reason you want to go Bluetooth that does require an additional adapter @ $90 

Ive used the phone app for mine all the time and its cool but it really shines if you load the app on an iPAD..:T

Its total preference vs practical space application ... I prefer totally hidden in a closet look but this requires an INFRARED or RF Universal remote and obviously for all your wires to be home run to that closet ... That being said my current system I built a nice wooden cabinet that's on casters so I can easily turn it around for service.... equipment on permanent shelves is difficult to work on after equipment is installed unless you leave 3-4 ft of extra cable behind the equipment and strap it together with zip ties...even then its a pain...


----------



## HoosierMizuno (Jan 21, 2014)

no problem figured you got another posted mixed up helping while helping them too.


one last comparison in receivers also. hope to get couple opinions and then i'll buy tonight. 

again the Pioneer 1123 vs Yamaha RX-V675 (Amazon seems to have much better reviews, but want more reliable opinions here on the Yamaha)


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

HoosierMizuno said:


> no problem figured you got another posted mixed up helping while helping them too.
> 
> 
> one last comparison in receivers also. hope to get couple opinions and then i'll buy tonight.
> ...


While YAMAHA seems to have a fine product , I find there use of the decoding display to be very frustrating and unintuitive... meaning its very difficult to tell from looking at the display what surround mode your currently in or even changing to !! 
Its almost hard to explain but take alook at the picture of the PIONEER receiver and you see in the display DTS HD MASTR or DTS NEO6 CINEMA or DOLBY PRO LOGIC II depending on whatever surround mode you're using ... NOT so with the YAMAHA receivers - the displays read something like CINEMA DSP MODE something - its TOTALLY non intuitive and for me a deal breaker...lddude:


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

+1 RTS again. Yamahas proprietary display system is not for me. I prefer knowing what soundtrack I'm in. Plus I dislike navigating their menus.


----------



## mpednault (Dec 20, 2012)

I just ordered a refurbed 822 from Pioneer direct. I was and still am a bit nervous going with a refurb, but I feel slightly better about it knowing it's coming straight from Pio and not a 3rd party refurb house. At least that's what I keep telling myself. I saved $50 over the new ones of the same model they have on clearance. It's scheduled to be delivered tomorrow. It's not for my HT but for my 5.1 living room system so I too wasn't looking for a lot of the more advanced and updated features. I'll leave those for my dedicated HT I'm currently constructing. For that, I'm looking into the Elite SC series. Pio didn't charge me tax nor shipping so it came to $160 for a receiver with all of the basic features I wanted. I couldn't pass it up for that price. Only thing I wish it had is the up scaling video but that's okay. My AQUOS puts out a decent enough picture regardless. Also, I think they only give a 60 day warrantee on refurbs rather than the standard 1 year.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Man I was super excited unitl i read the 60 day warranty part - yikes .... Even if its a great receiver I would have recommended the extra 50 bucks but hey ... Im just being overly cautious having dealt with so many "other O" brands that went south in the field .... But none of the Pio's or Denon's Ive installed in the last 2 years have gone out...:clap: and my SC35 is a AWESOME !!! receiver....


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

mpednault said:


> I just ordered a refurbed 822 from Pioneer direct. I was and still am a bit nervous going with a refurb, but I feel slightly better about it knowing it's coming straight from Pio and not a 3rd party refurb house. At least that's what I keep telling myself. I saved $50 over the new ones of the same model they have on clearance. It's scheduled to be delivered tomorrow. It's not for my HT but for my 5.1 living room system so I too wasn't looking for a lot of the more advanced and updated features. I'll leave those for my dedicated HT I'm currently constructing. For that, I'm looking into the Elite SC series. Pio didn't charge me tax nor shipping so it came to $160 for a receiver with all of the basic features I wanted. I couldn't pass it up for that price. Only thing I wish it had is the up scaling video but that's okay. My AQUOS puts out a decent enough picture regardless. Also, I think they only give a 60 day warrantee on refurbs rather than the standard 1 year.


CONGRATS on the projector win !!!!!


----------



## mpednault (Dec 20, 2012)

Yeah I'm already kicking myself for not just biting the bullet and dropping the measly $50 for a new one with the full warranty. And thanks! My room is progressing slooooooooowly so I haven't had a chance to enjoy it. I did hook it up for a 10 minute session projecting on a sheet of drywall in the HT the day it arrived though! I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!

To help curb my habit, I've focused my attention to my living room system to at least get me through until the HT is done...


----------



## HoosierMizuno (Jan 21, 2014)

alright guys..just bought the pioneer 1123...thanks for those that gave advice. 

i also think i'm going with the wireless adapter for the sub. I cut into drywall behind the baseboard molding and ran my front speaker wire, and there really isn't room for additional wire for a sub. i'll eat the extra cost and just go wireless. hoping this won't degrade sound quality from sub. 

would this be the wireless adapter to go with? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00A4V22G0/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Now that i've decided on the receiver i'll be updating the theater build thread with my progress. Most likely have a few questions when it comes to hooking up receiver though. thanks again to those that took time to respond to my questions.


----------



## jcwhammie (Feb 11, 2014)

RTS100x5 said:


> While YAMAHA seems to have a fine product , I find there use of the decoding display to be very frustrating and unintuitive... meaning its very difficult to tell from looking at the display what surround mode your currently in or even changing to !!
> Its almost hard to explain but take alook at the picture of the PIONEER receiver and you see in the display DTS HD MASTR or DTS NEO6 CINEMA or DOLBY PRO LOGIC II depending on whatever surround mode you're using ... NOT so with the YAMAHA receivers - the displays read something like CINEMA DSP MODE something - its TOTALLY non intuitive and for me a deal breaker...lddude:


I have the Yamaha rx-a2020. By pushing the 'info' button it will shuffle between DSP (straight, spectacle, etc) and the decoded audio (PLIIx movie, DTS neo:6, etc, Dolby Digital). I generally run mine on straight decode and see DTS HD-MA when watching blurays.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

HoosierMizuno said:


> alright guys..just bought the pioneer 1123...thanks for those that gave advice.
> 
> i also think i'm going with the wireless adapter for the sub. I cut into drywall behind the baseboard molding and ran my front speaker wire, and there really isn't room for additional wire for a sub. i'll eat the extra cost and just go wireless. hoping this won't degrade sound quality from sub.
> 
> ...


yes that's the correct wireless setup


----------

